# Como fazer isto ? (ASCII Art de Gentoo no Login)

## venom77

Quero personalizar o login do Gentoo coo a da figura: http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4285/login8ju.jpg

mas não sei por qual arquivo ou programa procurar.

Alguém sabe como fazer ?

Obrigado a todos.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## baldeante

em modo texto certo ????

Pelo que percebi queres que aparece o texto a dizer gentoo antes da prompt correcto ???

----------

## baldeante

Acho que encontrei uma forma

introduzi no ficheiro : "/etc/bash/bash_logout"

```

clear

date

```

sempre que faco um logout tenho automaticamente os comandos executados para ti deve ser o mesmo mas com um comando a enviar texto para o ecra.

```

echo  texto linha 1

echo  texto linha 2

echo  texto linha 3

echo  texto linha 4

echo  texto linha 5

```

Se resultar podes partilhar as linhas que fazem o texto da imagem ????

----------

## xef

Se queres editar o texto que aparece antes do proprio login, edita o ficheiro

/etc/issue

Penso que não é preciso mais explicações, ao editar o ficheiro é bem claro o que faz

@baldeante: aquelas letras parece-me geradas pelo figlet

```
*  app-misc/figlet

      Latest version available: 221-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,531 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.figlet.org/

      Description: program for making large letters out of ordinary text

      License:     Artistic

```

----------

## baldeante

 *xef wrote:*   

> Se queres editar o texto que aparece antes do proprio login, edita o ficheiro
> 
> /etc/issue
> 
> Penso que não é preciso mais explicações, ao editar o ficheiro é bem claro o que faz
> ...

 

Vou investigar obrigado ....

----------

## MetalGod

este tb e' giro  :Smile: 

```
*  games-misc/cowsay

      Latest version available: 3.03

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 14 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nog.net/~tony/warez/cowsay.shtml

      Description: configurable talking ASCII cow (and other characters)

      License:     GPL-2

```

tens sempre outras coisas como o

```
emerge moo
```

que tb tem a sua piada  :Smile: 

----------

## xef

```
 

----------

## baldeante

 *xef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  

----------

## baldeante

```

#emerge moo

  Gentoo (Linux)

 

----------

## xef

emerge cowsay instala o programa que faz isto

emerge moo é tipo um easter egg que usa uma string gerada pelo cowsay

----------

## MetalGod

meus amigos nao havia nexexidade de tamanha violencia iziziz...

estas brincadeiras em ascii sao muito porreiras  :Smile: 

----------

## baldeante

 *xef wrote:*   

> emerge cowsay instala o programa que faz isto
> 
> emerge moo é tipo um easter egg que usa uma string gerada pelo cowsay

 

obrigado.

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> meus amigos nao havia nexexidade de tamanha violencia iziziz...
> 
> estas brincadeiras em ascii sao muito porreiras 

 

pelo menos nao doi a ninguem ..... isto sem contar a vaca claro ......

----------

## MetalGod

nao e' que eu me importe muito mas nao fica bem de um modo geral ver estas coisas neste forum tao decente   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## baldeante

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> nao e' que eu me importe muito mas nao fica bem de um modo geral ver estas coisas neste forum tao decente   .

 

Decente ???? A serio ??

Nunca tinha ouvido alguem chamar-lhe isso .....   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MetalGod

pelo menos tenta-se que assim seja   :Cool: 

----------

## tetrix

seria isto?

http://gentoobr.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=131

 :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Se o que queres é o Gentoo em ascii, já existe em /etc/issue.logo basta copiares para o /etc/issue que é executado antes de aparecer a login prompt.

----------

## venom77

Obrigado a todos, realmente o que eu queria funcionou usando o  /etc/issue.logo

Um abraço e um feliz 2006 a todos !   :Laughing: 

----------

## xef

Colorido e tudo!

só lhe falta mesmo adicionar um clear no inicio e fica perfeito!

(não gosto de ver as tentativas falhadas de login e sessão anterior na consola)

```

cp /etc/issue /etc/issue.txt

clear > /etc/issue

cat /etc/issue.logo >> /etc/issue

```

----------

## baldeante

Para um clear depois de um logout usa o /etc/bash/bash_logout

coloca la dentro 

```

clear 

```

foi o que eu fiz

----------

## baldeante

Andei a alterar o meu issue.logo de forma a ter em cada letra da palavra gentoo apenas a letra correspondente.

```

[0;35;40m                                           .

[0;35;40m     .ggg.                                ttt

[0;35;40m  .gggggggg.    .eeeee.     .nnnnn.  ttttttttttttt  .oooo.      .oooo.

[0;35;40m  gggg( )ggg. .eee()eee.   nnnnnnnnn ttttttttttttt.oooooooo.  .oooooooo.

[0;35;40m  ggggggggggg.eeeeeeeee"  nnnnnnnnnnn.   tttt.   .oooo' `ooo .oooo' `ooo

[0;35;40m    "ggggggg" eeeeeeeee. nnnnn   nnnnn.  ttttt   ooooo..oooo ooooo..oooo

[0;35;40m   .ggggggg"   "eeeeeeee nnnn     nnnnn  ttttt   `ooooooooo  `ooooooooo

[0;35;40m  ggggggg"       `"""""   ""       `""   ttttt     "ooooo"     "ooooo"

[0;35;40m  "gggg"                                  """

[0;37;40m

This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t

```

O "G" e o "E" ainda não me parecem perfeitos alguem tem ideias ???

----------

## To

Isso já é mais design do que linux lol  :Laughing: 

Tó

----------

## baldeante

 *To wrote:*   

> Isso já é mais design do que linux lol 
> 
> Tó

 

Tesn razao mas mesmo assim gostava de um feedback .... ainda não estou satisfeito com aquelas duas letras ....  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## nafre

ja usei o linux-logo, mas depois desisti.

aconselho colocar um bootsplash grafico a depender da maquina!

----------

## baldeante

 *nafre wrote:*   

> ja usei o linux-logo, mas depois desisti.
> 
> aconselho colocar um bootsplash grafico a depender da maquina!

 

Desististe por alguma razao em especial ???

Ou apenas devido ao aspecto ????

----------

